# Papers on engineering subjects



## offcumdum sanddancer (Aug 30, 2006)

As a consequence of closing down an MoD office, I 'inherited' this 1920's, no 1 edition of a booklet entitled 'papers on engineering subjects' published by the Royal Navy. I attach the cover and first pages of it in case anyone is interested in any of the up to date info here. As this is 1920 I feel sure that the restricted nature of it has now well lapsed. Please tell me which article you want to read and I will oblige?

Keith


----------



## offcumdum sanddancer (Aug 30, 2006)

OK Keith,

I will start you off, so, what can the Royal Navy of 1920 tell us about superheated steam then?

OK Keith, to get us started I attach pages 12 to 15.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

There was certainly a problem with blade failures around that time leaving vessels stranded and the commercial shipowners "spitting feathers". These failures encouraged shipowners to move across to a diesel powerplant although it was a more expensive installation and in some cases stick with the triple expansion depending on the application.


----------

